# General > Recommendations >  Builder / Mason Fireplace

## t

I am looking for anyone that can do a fireplace for me in Fife stone or the like or any suggestions you have in stone.

Pleae mail me at tim@piggywig.co.uk if anyone knows 

Cheers

----------

